

Android’s next market: wrist computing with WIMM  - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/androids-next-market-wrist-computing-with-wimm-2011083/

======
nextparadigms
I wonder if they considered this market when they started working on Android
4.0 - the version that is supposed to scale "across all types of devices".

